# Classic Steel



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

Compare and contrast the Mercier Serpens with this new Raleigh:

http://bikesdirect.com/products/mercier/mercier_serpensIX.htm
http://bikehugger.com/2009/07/2010-raleigh-record-ace.html


I like the leather seat on the Raleigh.
I would like a new DA 7900 group on either.
I don't want a triple.
I bet the Mercier is much less expensive.
Steel fork? Carbon Fork? Hmmm...


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

*Here's a better look at the Raleigh:*

http://www.raleighusa.com/2009/07/09/out-of-the-bagthe-record-ace/


----------



## kondre2000 (Mar 11, 2008)

My question is, where is this thing built? Asia?


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

kondre2000 said:


> My question is, where is this thing built? Asia?


They both are, I'm sure.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Poppadaddio said:


> Compare and contrast the Mercier Serpens with this new Raleigh:
> 
> http://bikesdirect.com/products/mercier/mercier_serpensIX.htm
> http://bikehugger.com/2009/07/2010-raleigh-record-ace.html


The Mercier is sold out except in huge sizes. So, I guess the Raleigh wins.


----------



## PSC (Mar 10, 2004)

Just looking at Bikesdirect website and came across this,

http://bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/gran_premio_pro.htm

looks like a great deal.


----------



## jfa88 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Premio -- high bottom bracket?*

The Premio does indeed look like a good deal, and I like the styling. My only concern is that based on the geometry, it looks like it has a high bottom bracket, and I prefer frames with more of a bottom bracket drop.


----------



## PSC (Mar 10, 2004)

Agreed, but the parts alone are worth it.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

PSC said:


> Just looking at Bikesdirect website and came across this,
> 
> https://bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/gran_premio_pro.htm
> 
> looks like a great deal.


Also available with SRAM Red.


----------

